# Howdy! (From TEXAS)



## ErinaStars (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey everybody!

I'm a newbie (sort of, been here just a little while), and from good'ole TX!:wink:
My handle is Ivanna (most people call me Ivy for short), I'm new to horses and want to learn as much as I can on the HF! 
Y'all have been sooooo helpful already! 

I'm looking forward to learning a lot on here! 

~Ivy~

P.S. Below is a pic(s) of Wildfire (my brother's horse), I'm working on getting more confident with...
Hope y'all can see the pics...


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy fellow Texan! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ErinaStars (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks gigem88!
Now we'll see if it works....


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## redroantwin (Oct 17, 2013)

We are from Texas too


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome! Love your macarthur quote in your siggy


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome from another Texan .

Beautiful view in the pictures.


----------



## ErinaStars (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks y'all!  

~Ivy~
P.S. Thanks Smrobs, I love the open space so I just "had" to take a picture with Wildfire in it! *grin*


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi there! Welcome to the forum! I'm in wintry Wisconsin!


----------



## ErinaStars (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks! =)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Check out the Texas Friends subform. Lots of nice people there ^^


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ErinaStars (Sep 19, 2013)

Zexious said:


> Welcome to the forum! Check out the Texas Friends subform. Lots of nice people there ^^


I sure will! see ya round!


----------



## ErinaStars (Sep 19, 2013)

My2Geldings said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks!


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome where In Texas are you?


----------



## ErinaStars (Sep 19, 2013)

womack29 said:


> Welcome where In Texas are you?


A couple hours from Lubbuck...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

We need to talk I am in Lubbock where are you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

